# My baby and his new extended cage



## Ro0ster (Mar 8, 2013)

Jean Claude / Edward Fairfax Rochester 















His cage, this was just a quick setup since he was kind of a surprise! 





Yesterday I managed to get my hands on a second Ferret Nation, single unit for only $50 so I double up on his cage and he very much enjoys the extra room...he wasnt found of his stairs so I may make a ramp.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 8, 2013)

nice!! i'm sure he likes his new enclosure!! good job!!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 8, 2013)

So much extra space for him, very nice indeed. What's in the extra top cage? Another pet?

The cages look very nice though, if my bunn is ever able to be housed indoors, certainly something I might consider.


----------



## Ro0ster (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a double FN cage with the extra single unit attached to the bottom level. Yes, I have 2 rats housed in the top cage which is covered in 1/2" mesh with a double solid bottom.


----------



## roxyllsk (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG how can he see ??? He is too cute !


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 16, 2013)

Aww too adorable! He reminds me of my Agnes girl when she was a baby


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 16, 2013)

Very cute! 
If you put the x-pen around again, you probably don't need a ramp. I bet he can hop back up on his own. If not, just a box that is half the height to the opening can be set in place and he can just use that.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, what a cute little fella, yes how does he see, he´s got a lot of hair. 

Love the cage, lots of room for him, bet he´s really happy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice. Our mini Rex, Bambi, never used a ramp or stairs--she'd jump up on the table and put herself up, and it was a 30 inch jump.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 16, 2013)

wow, it looks like someone put him through the dryer on "fluff", lmao. he's a cutie, but man is he poofy!


----------



## Ro0ster (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha thank you everyone! Yeah I probably don't need to ramp, when I put the pen up for him I just keep two doors open so he has the option with the ramp and without. Haven't seen him actually use but then, hes really sneaky about it! Never uses it when I'm around only when I step away for a min or have my back to him. He is such a shy boy. LOL


----------



## coco_puffs (Mar 19, 2013)

That is the coolest looking rabbit I have ever seen! And what a great little set up. I can't wait to spoil my Coco rotten. Great job!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 19, 2013)

Great looking setup! What breed is your little furball? He is so cute.


----------

